# pike week



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

been busy with pike all week


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

SWEET! I haven't tried one of those gators yet. That was one heck of a load of iron you left at Dourlains. Man that was a bunch of weight.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Thanks...yeah the jerks overloaded it that's what caused the tire to blow.


----------

